
How Israel Caught Russian Hackers Scouring the World for U.S. Secrets - tsneed290
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/10/10/technology/kaspersky-lab-israel-russia-hacking.html?referer=https://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/75kszo/how_israel_caught_russian_hackers_scouring_the/
======
arkitaip
Regardless if Kaspersky knew about the attacks or not, surely their reputation
is utterly destroyed. Either they worked for Putin or got breached by his
hackers, neither which sounds good.

